# YardMan 31cc Leaf Blower



## DrDirector (Apr 5, 2007)

Have a YardMan 31cc leaf blower. Having trouble starting it. Can only get it started if I "prime" it with carburetor cleaner and then it only runs with the choke in the middle of its three positions or fully closed. If I open the choke to fully open, it quickly stalls out. Have replaced the spark plug, using a fresh mix of gas/oil, tried cleaning the carburetor with cleaner, and adjusted the idle speed, but still can't keep it running. Have also cleaned the air filiter and checked the spark arrestor (was clean). Other than throwing it away (only 2 years old, but only cost about $70 new) and buying another (a refurbished Craftsman 25cc for $60), any suggestions to get this guy running. Thanks.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

is gas getting to the cylinder? compression? and the carb cleaning, if this is a diaphram (probably not) check the diaphram. is this float carb check floats. make sure your using a right oil gas mix, and usually when running off of carb cleaner it'll be lower idle speed than running on continuous gas. is you open chokemore the carb cleaner will get sucked in faster, for a greater idle. PS please point my out if my suggestions are wrong thanks~


----------



## DrDirector (Apr 5, 2007)

Gas is getting to the cylinder. Don't know the compression, but engine will run if choked halfway. Carb probably needs cleaning even though I have sprayed it extensively with carb cleaner (any suggestions here on how to clean it would be helpful). Don't know if this is a diaphram or a float carb. (How would I check either? I am not a mechanic although I am fairly handy and have decent tools.) I am using the right oil gas mix (40:1, although I had extensively used a 32:1 ratio for a few years previously). Not willing to spend money to have this unit serviced - cheaper to just buy a new one even though this one might only have something small wrong with it.

My thinking is the carb is plugged somewhere, just can't figure out where or how to clean it.

Thanks.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

well get take carb out and soak it in carb cleaner or stabil for a few hours/days then dry it and put it back see how well that works


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have some accumulated varnish in the carb. I suggest you get a diaphgram kit which will include necessary gaskets(rebuild kits include a lot of stuff you don't need). Remove the carb dis-assemble(screw all available jet/idle/hi/lo screws to seat counting number of turns for re assembly) and soak in a dip type cleaner(per cleaner mfg recommendations) then blow out all accessable holes and crevases with carb or brake parts cleaner, let it dry out then re assemble. While your at it you might check that the gas lines and fuel filter are ok, 2 years is a long time for fuel lines on these types of blowers(clear plastic tubeing). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

i just saw some kits on e bay


----------



## Bob O (Jul 8, 2006)

I just had this same issue on A Ryobi string trimmer. I believe the problem is a leaking seal at the crank shaft since that is the area that it is dripping at. I never did do a pressure/vac test on it so I can't say for sure.
This one was hard to start, wouldn't idle sometimes and wouldn't run with the choke in the wide open position. I did rebuild the Zama carb but nothing changed.

Hope this helps.


----------

